# 2003 (Over 22) International Prospects [NBADraft.net]



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Look at this interesting list:

http://www.nbadraft.net/2003int-older.htm

Some are actually good enough to play at NBA level. Who do you see making to the league?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I think Milos Vujanic has the best chance so far. He is the best PG in Europe to me at the moment and will come to a team that needs a player like him. So he will soon develop when he will enter the NBA


----------

